# Scott Special



## caravanman (Jul 11, 2022)

The SW Chief runs between L.A. and Chicago in 2022 just two hours faster than the 1905 trains: Scott Special, also known as the Coyote Special, the Death Valley Coyote or the ]Death Valley Scotty Special, was a one-time, record-breaking passenger train operated by the Atchison, Topeka and Santa Fe Railway (Santa Fe) from Los Angeles, California, to Chicago, Illinois, at the request of Walter E. Scott, known as "Death Valley Scotty". At the time of its transit in 1905, the _Scott Special_ made the 2,265-mile (3,645 km) trip[1] between the two cities at the fastest speed recorded to that date; in doing so, it established the Santa Fe as the leader in high-speed travel between Chicago and the West Coast. The Scott Special made the trip in 44 hours and 54 minutes.

Scott Special - Wikipedia


----------

